# Normal colour for a V?



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Just really curious as to what is a normal colour for a Vizsla. Is anyone there who has a puppy or dog for who the sire is CH Eggerton's Heart Of The Band (Drum)?
Dharma is just really dark rust and seems to be getting darker as she ages. It seems to me that most of the pictures I have seen of Drum indicate that he is a very different colour than most v s that I have met.


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

My puppy is from a different sire, but I was considering Drum's puppies as in addition to other qualities, there was this darker coat's color. My puppy also has dark rust color which I absolutely love. People stop to comment on the his dark gold color. I show my puppy and this color is considered as one of the acceptable shades for Vizsla.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I do not really see very much of her mom who is Bonnetere's Scarlet O 'Hara in her. I did meet her mom but not Drum. So I think she is beautiful and so does her breeder. Yes she does live up to the name "Dharmanator" as well as "Wild Child" even if she looks like she just fits in with the landscape behind her on the edge of Old Baldy.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Vizslas can range in color from a light baguette color to a dark rust. Many even argue what is correct. Personally, I find all the shades between that spectrum beautiful.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

All Vs have great color no matter where in the spectrum, but I fancy myself the dark Vs for some reason. Those pups are gorgeous!!


----------



## Melissa_DT (Jan 9, 2013)

My pup is from Bonnetere, but has a different sire. He is definitely darker than a lot of the Vizslas I come across. I met all of the Bonnetere males when I picked Bentley up and they were all of the darker shade varieties. 

A friend of mine has a pup from Drum and theirs is also a dark rust colour. I personally love the dark colourings which was one of the reasons I looked into Bonnetere when it was time for me to get a pup.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Ruby is dark as well, although she fits in with the other Vizslas we've met in our area.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Here is an interesting article, I believe it has been posted before, but it is informative.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...uYGgBw&usg=AFQjCNHEW7Xd15smNPfeZgAr2GSpK4gtrw

My Foxy was a very "Red" dog, but she did have very light sides of her neck. Fergy has the same sire, and he is a very different color...His general coat is peppered, very red/gold he has very light neck, butt & back of his thighs, and light shoulder blades. His head, face, legs & feet, spine and 1/2 his tail are very red. He is just 6 mo. so we will see how he changes as he matures.??
I just posted some photos for another thread...check them out.
http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,16394.msg102562.html#msg102562


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Beauty is in the EYE of the V holder - the soul & heart R always looking back @ U !!!!!!


----------

